# TTOC 18GBP Grill Badge - What's the story?



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Hello all.

I do recall Rob posting then badges, but they did not arrive. Indeed I did not get mine. My gentle question is do you need a repeat order to obtain the badge? Or will another attempt be made to post them again?

I do realise that this is done as an after hours exercise & I do appreciate the effort needed to run/maintain the club & am very happy it is run as well as it is!

Regards
Mark


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

IIRC Dave from the TTShop sent the badges out for us... he was holding our stock originally. When we found out that nearly all of the badges he sent out didn't arrive, I believe Rob (who now has all the badge stock) re-sent them.

I'm unsure as to what has happened a second time :? but will attempt to find out!!

My apologies for any delays you have experienced


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Marque
Please IM or email me ([email protected]) your name and address and I'll try to figure out whats gone wrong - if you can also give me an idea when you originally ordered that would be a help.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Marque

Replacement badge sent by Recorded Delivery so it will have to be signed for - if it doeasn't arrive please checkout your posties bike for TTOC badges! Should be with you today or Monday the Postie lady said!

Rob


----------

